
Access Jira from command line for your daily Jira activity - junipdewan
Perform your daily JIRA activity from the command line itself.<p>Repo Link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;junipdewan&#x2F;jirax
Npm Link - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.npmjs.com&#x2F;package&#x2F;jirax
======
junipdewan
Github Repo
[https://github.com/junipdewan/jirax](https://github.com/junipdewan/jirax)

